# a few questions....



## CruzeGirl25 (Jul 20, 2014)

I am looking for some things to replace in my car.. I want an RS steering wheel trim cover and also my lifters have been tapping a lot ive brought it into the dealership 2 times and they have told me its belts so they put dressing on them or they say it's just normal noise of my car.. Now I know I'm a female but I am no idiot when it comes to cars let alone my car... Can anyone give me advice on what this could be and where I can find RS replacement pieces thank you


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Belt dressing is only for use on V belts. Belt dressing is never to be used on dynagroove belts.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I have a friend who is female and owns a Subaru Forester. It's unbelievable the BS the Subaru dealership service department throws at her. Downright shameful.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The Sonic or Camaro wheel has RS on them. 


Subaru dealerships are like Benz/BMW dealerships. They want to take advantage of you male or female, young or old.


----------



## CruzeGirl25 (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm looking for the part on the steering wheel at the bottom usually silver.. I wanted one that says rs like the newer sonic has.. And as far as the belts I knew the dressing wasn't going to work it was what they told me after I was picking up my car, also has anyone had any issues with the rear bumper kinda coming off the body? I'll send pictures if you need to see what I'm talking about


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Tomko said:


> I have a friend who is female and owns a Subaru Forester. It's unbelievable the BS the Subaru dealership service department throws at her.* Downright shameful.*


*Agreed.
*I've owned a few Subarus and used to think their dealerships were held to a higher standard than most other makes, and they may well be in theory, but I also discovered to my great dismay that dishonest, opportunist Subaru dealerships and their service departments exist and spoil the love (to borrow from Subaru's tagline).

Standalone, family-owned Subaru operations have the best track record for honesty and overall customer satisfaction.


----------



## CruzeGirl25 (Jul 20, 2014)

For being a female which it's stupid I have to say it as a disclaimer almost I know a lot about cars so when I tell them what I think it is I get a :grimacing: mmm sure look and they usually change the subject..


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The sonic wheels are different, the silver trim w/ chrome ring won't fit directly to ours. 


Subaru dealerships are the reason you see so many 2005-2009 Legacy GT's off the road right now. Reusing head bolts on head gasket job, and not cleaning the banjo bolt filters when swapping turbos. I took my car to dealership 3 times before the engine went.


----------

